# eSata v.s Usb 2.0?



## R1k1m4ru (7. August 2008)

Guten Abend,
ich wollte mir demnächst eine externe festplatte zulegen
und habe mir auch schon ein paar modelle rausgepickt...

Nr.1: 
.500GB WESTERN DIGITAL Mybook Book Home Edition (WDH1CS5000E) | externe 3.5 Zoll Festplatte - 7200U/min - 16MB Cache - USB / Firewire / eSATA Preise und Daten im Preisvergleich

Nr.2:
500GB WESTERN DIGITAL My Book Essential 2.0 Edtition (WDH1U5000E) | externe 3.5 Zoll Festplatte - 7200U/min - 16MB Cache - USB Preise und Daten im Preisvergleich

Was haltet ihr von denen ?

Habe gelesen das die esata platten "schneller" sind ..
Meine frage nun wenn ich sie nur als ablage/abruf platz benutze brauch ich dass,bzw merk ich da starke unterschiede?
Mir gefällt die glanz optik von der Nr.2 sehr gut aber die Nr.1 hat das leider nicht .

Soll Ablage/Abruf Platz für spiele,filme,mp3's,fotos etc sein

Würde mich über ein paar tipps und empfehlung freuen

bye m4ru


----------



## Adrenalize (7. August 2008)

Mit eSATA ist die Platte halt so schnell, wie sie schnell ist, das bremst nicht. USB2.0 bietet bestenfalls 30MB/S afaik, das ist der Speed, den die 5400er 2,5" Notebookplatten haben, also nicht mal die Hälfte von dem was eine normale 3,5" kann.

Wenn dir das von der Übertragungszeit her egal ist, kannst du auch zu USB greifen. Allerdings sind diese Fertigplatten mit ihren Plastikgehäusen nicht unbedingt optimal. Besseren Ruf haben Alu-Gehäuse z.B. Icy-Box oder Fantec. Dazu kaufst du dann die Platte, die dir gefällt, und baust sie ein (geht recht schnell).
Diese Klavierlackoptik bei dem Mybook wird ohnehin nur zu Fingerabdruck-Optik, nachdem du das Ding berührt hast.


----------



## heroe (7. August 2008)

Warum E-SATA oder USB? Warum nicht beides? 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...5bp-ext-sata-hdd-gehaeuse-usb-2-0-e-sata.html

Sieh dir die verschiedenen Übertragungsraten an, das wird deine Entscheidung erleichtern.

lg


----------



## R1k1m4ru (7. August 2008)

danke


----------



## SilentKilla (7. August 2008)

heroe schrieb:


> Warum E-SATA oder USB? Warum nicht beides?
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...5bp-ext-sata-hdd-gehaeuse-usb-2-0-e-sata.html
> 
> ...



Japp, kann mich nur anschließen. Dazu muss ich noch anmerken, dass ich externe Festplatte als "Fertiglösung" der namhaften Hersteller nicht empfehlen kann. Hab damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und viel schlechtes gehört. Derartige Lösungen haben meist mit thermischen Probleme zu kämpfen und die Lebensdauer ist stark eingeschränkt.

Ich würde eher zu sowas raten : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...lesertest-fan-tec-ld-h35us2-im-user-test.html


----------



## R1k1m4ru (7. August 2008)

hm bin am überlegen ...

was haltet ihr von 

LC-POWER EH35B-SII | 1x 3.5 Zoll - S-ATA 7Pin (SATA2 300MB/s) - USB 2.0 / eSATA - Schwarz Preise und Daten im Preisvergleich

+

1TB SAMSUNG HD103UJ SpinPoint F1 DT | 7200U/min - S-ATA 7Pin (SATA2 300MB/s) - 32MB Cache Preise und Daten im Preisvergleich

 ?

P.S 
ui noch nen netten Test gefunden zu dem cage

Cooling-Station - Tests - LC Power Mobile Hard Disk EH-35BSII

das die Platte der Burner schlecht hin ist , wissen wir glaube ich alle

gefällt mir saugut..sehe ich schon als gekauft 

was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## SilentKilla (7. August 2008)

Der Preis wird der einzigste Vorteil sein.

Hab das Ding schonmal vor Ewigkeiten gekauft, aber als IcyBox irgendwas. Sieht zumindest genauso aus.

Erfüllt seinen Zweck, aber die Festplatte ist darin laut wie sau. Wenns dich net stört, dann denke ich, wirst du zufrieden damit sein.

Die Festplatte ist sehr empfehlenswert. Hab 2 davon . Einmal intern, einmal extern. Sehr geil...


----------



## R1k1m4ru (7. August 2008)

was heißt laut wie sau ? 
was für nen cage hast du denn ?

P.S kennt jemand noch empfehlenswerte cages die noch nicht aufgeführt wurden ?


----------



## SilentKilla (7. August 2008)

Du meinst Case. 

Ich muss aber hinzufügen, dass da ne alte Festplatte drinsteckt, die von Haus aus etwas lauter ist, als die heutigen.

Wenn du dir das günstige holen solltest in Verbindung mit der HD103UJ, empfehle ich dir, noch extra Schaumstofffüße dranzubasteln, wenn die originalen zu schmal sind. Es wird nämlich dann laut, wenn die Platte+Gehäuse direkten Kontakt zum Schreibtisch haben, welcher als großer Schwingungskörper fungiert.

Mein HDD Gehäuse ist dadurch um einiges leiser geworden.

Für die 17 Euro machste dann aber bestimmt nichts falsch.


----------

